# Voreinstellungen für JavaMail



## sm_anu (24. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab schon diverse Codes probiert um eine eMail über das Javaprogramm zu versenden.

Das Problem:
Es entsteht zwar kein Compilerfehler, aber folgende Meldung



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: versuch001/MailVersenden (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:123)
> ...




Meine Vermutung ist jetzt, dass etwas mit den Versionen oder den Voreinstellungen nicht passt.


Ich arbeite mit Eclipse 3.2.0 und der Javaversion 1.4.2_09.

Vielleicht weiß jemand die Lösung?!?!?  :wink:


----------



## foobar (24. Okt 2006)

Vielleicht wurde die Lib mit 1.5 kompiliert und due verwendest 1.4?


----------



## sm_anu (1. Nov 2006)

danke, jetzt funktionierts.
ist tatsächlich an den versionen gelegen.

javamail funktioniert nur mit jre 1.5.0


----------

